# Car shipping



## jestersmithfamily (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi All!

My family plans to move to Mexico in April. We live in Milwaukee and would like to ship our car to the Cancun area (as that is where we will be flying to initially) instead of having to drive it. 

Does anyone have any advice for a company that can do this reliably and affordably?


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

If it is just a vehicle then what you are looking for is (RORO) Roll On Roll Off type shipping. Car drives onto ship then driven off in port near Cancun. Not familiar with ports there but maybe Merida or somewhere near. 

Leaving from port of Houston or Tampa may be best. 

Another option if you want to bring household Items as well is get a container. car can usually fit in a 20 foot container or for more space a 40 ft one. Then you can pack in other items around and in it. I would not put anything valuable in the vehicle if shipping RORO. Even a stereo could be stolen.

Hopefully someone on the forum has specific ideas or companies. If not just start googling. Also need to consider taxes etc depending on how you are legally moving to Mexico. 

Best of Luck

https://www.autocarshippers.com/Car_Shipping_RoRo_from_Houston.html

https://wecororo.com/

https://www.rorousa.com/

I shipped a vehicle many years ago to Costa Rica from Tampa. Was a great Costa Rican american guy there with a shipping service. You could try him if he is still around. Was great price. 
Best Cars Exports and Shipping, INC
Roberto Gamboa tampa 813 247-4483


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Honestly, this is probably not a very practical idea. It may not even be possible from a legal standpoint. It somewhat depends on what type of visa you have. If you are moving to Mexico on a temporary resident visa, you can bring a foreign plated car using a Temporary Import Permit (TIP). But, you must obtain that TIP at the border and there is a fee. Additionally, if you have a vehicle in Mexico with a TIP, you will not be allowed to leave Mexico without taking the car with you.

However, if you are coming to Mexico with a permanent residence visa, you are not allowed to drive a foreign plated car. You may be able to permanently import your vehicle but there are restrictions on what cars can be imported and sometimes the government simply stops allowing imports.

Unless there is something really special about the car, you are likely far better off to sell your car in Milwaukee and purchase a car once you arrive in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

costaricamex said:


> If it is just a vehicle then what you are looking for is (RORO) Roll On Roll Off type shipping. Car drives onto ship then driven off in port near Cancun. Not familiar with ports there but maybe Merida or somewhere near.


Point of information, Mérida is not on the coast and therefore is not a port.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Well Isla Verde technically Merida is not on the coast but it is only 25 miles/40km from Progreso which not only is on the coast (Gulf of Mexico) BUT is also a port.

With regards to shipping a US plated vehicle there, I too question the reasonability behind such a decision but the OP probably knows more than we do with respect to the whys/why nots. 

But to correct/add to the discussion about a TIP for a Tourist or Residente Temporal.... first, parts of the Yucantan peninsula do NOT require a TIP (either Quintana Roo or Yucatan I forget which does and which doesn't) but since one will probably be driving in both I would certainly get one. Second, a TIP... and a Tourist Card for that matter... can be obtained online prior to leaving the US. If going the Tourist card route, it and the TIP will only last for 180 days BUT both can be cancelled/acquired again at the Belize border.... tons of folks do this. [Best not to try this at that border in 'one transaction'.... cancel, go do some shopping in Belize and then come back in after a shift change]

If this vehicle owner is already or will be getting a Residente Temporal then the TIP can be 'associated' with that visa and/but must be renewed annually along with the Temporal (but with Aduana, not INM). 

Also, the part about not being able to leave Mexico without taking the vehicle should be qualified as to whether leaving Mexico permanently or not. One IS allowed to fly out of Mexico temporarily and leave the TIP vehicle there. Once leaving permanently the vehicle must also be removed. One cannot sell a TIP vehicle to anyone in Mexico and it be kept there. And as mentioned above, a Residente Permanente cannot even have a foreign plated vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RickS said:


> Well Isla Verde technically Merida is not on the coast but it is only 25 miles/40km from Progreso which not only is on the coast (Gulf of Mexico) BUT is also a port.
> 
> With regards to shipping a US plated vehicle there, I too question the reasonability behind such a decision but the OP probably knows more than we do with respect to the whys/why nots.
> 
> ...


 Just one caveat to Ricks' comment. If you are in Mexico on a tourist permit with a car, I don't believe you can leave the car in Mexico when leaving the country. Your tourist permit is cancelled and the TIP associated with it is cancelled when you leave. When you return, you get new ones. If you are in Mexico on a Temporary resident visa, then maybe (I haven't done it, but I understand you can) you can come and go without the car. If you are in Mexico on a permanent resident visa, then you are not allowed to have a non-Mexico plated car as others have mentioned.
It really is easier to have a Mexico plated car. The US does not fuss about non US cars coming and going. In this regard, there is less paperwork than Mexico.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

I agree on (and should have made that clear on first post) the idea that bringing the vehicle down is probably not a good idea. It creates some potential hassles and legal problems.

Plus being from Minnesota and watching vehicles eaten up by road salt I would assume it may be similar if the car is from Wisconsin. Maybe a potential swiss cheese type fender problem. 
(Wisconsin pun intended) 

Also I was looking around on craigslist for cars for sale in Tijuana and also in a couple of places in the states. It seems to me that the cars in Mexico are much much cheaper for the same thing. Not sure why. I think some were in accidents in the states and brought down and fixed but it seems like all seem to be more reasonably priced.

So buying in Mexico may make even more sense.

Maybe the op has wandered off to other forums and is not paying attention here to responses?


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Just one caveat to Ricks' comment. If you are in Mexico on a tourist permit with a car, I don't believe you can leave the car in Mexico when leaving the country. Your tourist permit is cancelled and the TIP associated with it is cancelled when you leave. When you return, you get new ones. If you are in Mexico on a Temporary resident visa, then maybe (I haven't done it, but I understand you can) you can come and go without the car. If you are in Mexico on a permanent resident visa, then you are not allowed to have a non-Mexico plated car as others have mentioned.
> It really is easier to have a Mexico plated car. The US does not fuss about non US cars coming and going. In this regard, there is less paperwork than Mexico.


Tundra, this.... leaving a TIP vehicle in Mexico and flying out/coming back.... has been discussed/debated into the ground for several years. I have done it several times, others have done it no repercussions with the same results, including not loosing the deposit on the vehicle. A very 'in-touch' facilitator in San Miguel has talked personally with an official of Aduana in Mexico City within the last year about this very subject and the official's response was basically "no problem doing that in that way... just don't try and leave it here permanently". 

So with that background.... my personal experience and the Aduana Official's input..... I feel comfortable in making the statement that I made about doing this with a Tourist Card. With respect to doing the same with a Residente Temporal I know for a fact that that is OK too as the Temporal does not get cancelled upon leaving by air. 

I agree with the part about it being easier, if living in Mexico, to just go ahead and purchase a Mexican vehicle. But that also depends on the situation and I don't think that 'one size always fits all'.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RickS said:


> Tundra, this.... leaving a TIP vehicle in Mexico and flying out/coming back.... has been discussed/debated into the ground for several years. I have done it several times, others have done it no repercussions with the same results, including not loosing the deposit on the vehicle. A very 'in-touch' facilitator in San Miguel has talked personally with an official of Aduana in Mexico City within the last year about this very subject and the official's response was basically "no problem doing that in that way... just don't try and leave it here permanently".
> 
> So with that background.... my personal experience and the Aduana Official's input..... I feel comfortable in making the statement that I made about doing this with a Tourist Card. With respect to doing the same with a Residente Temporal I know for a fact that that is OK too as the Temporal does not get cancelled upon leaving by air.
> 
> I agree with the part about it being easier, if living in Mexico, to just go ahead and purchase a Mexican vehicle. But that also depends on the situation and I don't think that 'one size always fits all'.


Rick, I defer to your advice. You have more experience than I do. I have never had a US plated vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

costaricamex said:


> I agree on (and should have made that clear on first post) the idea that bringing the vehicle down is probably not a good idea. It creates some potential hassles and legal problems.
> 
> .......snip
> 
> ...


Newer cars in Mexico 'might' be a bit cheaper but it is hard to compare, even like manuf/models, as they are NOT usually the same. First there is the Emissions stuff that is not up to par with NOB. Second other safety things like not as many airbags (mostly), maybe not have 'stability control things' etc etc

Also, I would only buy a used Mexican car from a very reputable/known entity! There is no such thing as a CarFax report and even if there were I might not believe what was written.


----------

